# 2.5SL Engine Failed



## tjs24 (Sep 15, 2004)

My wife was driving on a business trip this morning on a mountain pass, as she was getting to the top of the pass, the car just suddenly died. All electrical things still working but the motor would not turn over. The car just shut down, wouldn't turn over at all. Has this happened to anyone before? Any info would help....the car has 38,000 miles on it, and it is a 2002. Thanks to anyone who can help....

TjS


----------



## dkocur (Feb 17, 2004)

when you say "would not turn over", do you mean "would not fire" or "would not crank"? Assuming it's "would not fire", it might be a MAF failure or the engine position sensor.


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Did she run out of gas?? Did it start back up since then?


----------



## tjs24 (Sep 15, 2004)

*Nissan.....beautiful*

Well it turned out to be a CAM Position Sensor, which also turned out to be under recall, which Nissan failed to inform us of. After contacting Nissan Consumer Affairs, they informed us that there was a mistake in updating our address and that they would re-imburse us for 2 Hotel nights, gas, towing, missed time @ work, and any other expense incurred because of this problem. So, all in all, it turned out okay.







tjs24 said:


> My wife was driving on a business trip this morning on a mountain pass, as she was getting to the top of the pass, the car just suddenly died. All electrical things still working but the motor would not turn over. The car just shut down, wouldn't turn over at all. Has this happened to anyone before? Any info would help....the car has 38,000 miles on it, and it is a 2002. Thanks to anyone who can help....
> 
> TjS


----------



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Great to hear that you have a dealer backing up a recall claim like that. I have yet to hear about this CAM sensor recall. Hope to soon though.


----------



## tjs24 (Sep 15, 2004)

You may already be aware of this, but Nissan posts it's reacall information on their website. If you see your car, which I believe is the same as mine, you will find 5-6 recalls. I would recommend checking it out soon to avoid what happened to us! Good luck!



Altim8GA said:


> Great to hear that you have a dealer backing up a recall claim like that. I have yet to hear about this CAM sensor recall. Hope to soon though.


----------



## localfinesse (Oct 1, 2004)

tjs24 said:


> Well it turned out to be a CAM Position Sensor, which also turned out to be under recall, which Nissan failed to inform us of. After contacting Nissan Consumer Affairs, they informed us that there was a mistake in updating our address and that they would re-imburse us for 2 Hotel nights, gas, towing, missed time @ work, and any other expense incurred because of this problem. So, all in all, it turned out okay.


I have had this problem 2 times with my 2002 3.5 altima. The first time it happened was 2 months ago when I was at work. I got in my car and tried to start the car. Nothing happened no click nothing. I had a friend get me a new battery, I put it in and the car started up instantly. Now tonight I was at Taco Bell getting food. I got in my car and turned the key nothing happened. I kept trying and finally after about 2 minutes the car started. When I got home I turned off the car and tried to start it back up, it didn't start up. I kept trying and finally it started.

It kind of sounds like my CAM Position Sensor is bad. I just called a Nissan dealer and spoke to a service guy. He said that if my CAM Position Sensor was bad my car would still turn over. Is this true? So he had no clue what my problem was over the phone. My warranty has been up for sometime. I have 60000 miles on it.

Anybody know what my problem could be?

Thanks


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

tjs24 said:


> My wife was driving on a business trip this morning on a mountain pass, as she was getting to the top of the pass, the car just suddenly died. All electrical things still working but the motor would not turn over. The car just shut down, wouldn't turn over at all. Has this happened to anyone before? Any info would help....the car has 38,000 miles on it, and it is a 2002. Thanks to anyone who can help....TjS


I had the recall done back in June on my 3.5, read:
http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?t=60377

Fortunately, I got the notice in the mail. 
That sux that you guys were not on the
"list" and had to find out the hard way...


----------

